# Mentors of The Inquisitors



## LordRedisius

Greetings All,

It has been many years since I took Latin in High School. I have been struck by how many times a clearer memory of those lessons would have benefited me. I have arrived at such a point. I am looking to name a gaming guild Mentors of The Inquisitors. I have used the online translators but am not confident in them as they often return very different results for the same phrase. I refreshed my knowledge with Wikipedia and looked at the various cases (dative, genitive, etc.) and I came up with

Mentorarum Inquisitoris (Mentors of The Inquisitors)

In addition I have the additional phrases I translated:

Scientia autem est maximum telum (Knowledge is the greatest weapon)

Curatori Mentoris (Guardian of the Inquisitors)

Prima Mentor (First Mentor)

Secundus Mentor (Second mentor)

Consilium Mentoris (Council of the mentors)

I think I am close but I'd like to be exact. I am seeking someone to confirm the above or correct the above as needed.

My appreciation in advance for any help.

Thanks,

Lord Redisius


----------



## leisulin

LordRedisius said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Mentorarum Inquisitoris (Mentors of The Inquisitors)
> 
> In addition I have the additional phrases I translated:
> 
> Scientia autem est maximum telum (Knowledge is the greatest weapon)
> Curatori Mentoris (Guardian of the Inquisitors)
> Prima Mentor (First Mentor)
> Secundus Mentor (Second mentor)
> Consilium Mentoris (Council of the mentors)
> 
> Thanks,
> Lord Redisius



Well, the first difficulty is that it seems unclear that "mentor" meant, in Latin, what you want it to mean.  It appears to be merely an adaptation of one particular guy's name (from Greek).  If you look it up in L&S it says merely "a famous friend of Odysseus" and "a celebrated artist in embossed work in metal" and finally "a skillfully wrought drinking vessel" (presumably one created by Mentor the artist).  Perhaps there's a more appropriate Latin word, not "mentor", which means "mentor".  But maybe you wished to use "mentor" anyway as if it meant what you want it to mean.  Even if so, it looks like "curator", "mentor", and "inquisitor" are all normal 3rd  declension nouns, and it looks as if you goofed up the case endings in  many cases):

Mentorarum Inquisitoris (Mentors of The Inquisitors) would become, I think, Mentores Inquisitorum (nominative plural and genitive plural)
Curatori Mentoris (Guardian of the Inquisitors) would be Curator Inquisitorum (curator is 3rd declension, and would be nominative, not dative)
Prima Mentor (First Mentor) would be Primus Mentor (mentor is masculine)
and
Consilium Mentoris (Council of the mentors) would be Consilium Mentorum (pluralizing "mentoris")

I'm unsure whether "consilium" or "concilium" is more appropriate, but I'm betting on the latter, and if so, you'd need to change that as well.


----------



## LordRedisius

Leisulin,

Thank you so much for your response. I am in your debt. I am glad I posted because I sensed that I was likely off on the suffixes to be sure.

Regarding the word Mentor I had found references that it was a latin word meaning teacher (or mentor in the modern sense). However I am going with your research as I am something of a purist. I would be inclined to substitute the latin words teacher or educator in place of mentor.

I am envious of your skill and knowledge. Not only is Latin a "dying" art but so too the rules and terminology of language itself (nominative, dative etc.). Such is unfortunate, as it brings a richness to language that is being replaced by the acronym everywhere you go.

Again I am indebted for your time and enlightenment.

Sincerely,

Redisius


----------



## leisulin

Be not envious of my "skill" and "knowledge" for I have about the least of either of those of anyone here in this forum (though it is my goal to increase my knowledge).  I'm hoping some one of the GENUINE experts will weigh in on "mentor" and on "consilium".  It certainly appears that consilium's main sense was akin to English "counsel" whereas concilium's seems to match better with "council", but I'm not sure.  But for the rest all you needed was the proper case endings.


----------



## LordRedisius

Leisulin,

I do believe that concilium would be the better match as well. On our discussion on mentor - what is the latin for teacher or educator?

Also on the phrase "Scientia autem est maximum telum" (Knowledge is the greatest weapon) - I took this directly from an online translator which makes me inclined to think it is flawed. The more forums I visit the more I see that these translators are not thought much of. Can you weigh in on the correctness of the phrase?

Thanks,

Redisius


----------



## leisulin

Well, you could try "magister" for teacher.  Apparently "educator" is also a Latin word, but it seems kind of sterile.  As for the other thing, I'm simply not qualified to weigh in--I don't know enough about Latin (yet) to give advice about proper usage/wording.  Well, I don't see anything WRONG with it.  But whether the specific vocabulary chosen is the most appropriate or whether the syntax is optimum, I can't say.


----------

